# could you keep 2 male marrmosets togethere ?



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Just out of curiosity I know marmosets need to have a co pan ion could you keep 2 males together or would they fight for dominance and also I know that marmosets very rarely have 1 baby so if a mother had 2 baby's and they were difrent sexes I know most breeders wouldent sell a si gle marmoset so could you keep them together without them breeding ?


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

In the wild they live in family groups with one breeding pair; males generally don't get on unless they are father-son, and even then the son will probably be kicked out at some point. It's better to have more females than males to be on the safe side.


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

yeah but could you keep a brothere and sister togethere or would they breed ?


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

If they were with their mother and father they wouldn't for a while, as only the dominant pair tend to breed; however, after a few years they would be kicked out of the group to prevent inbreeding..
It's better to have an unrelated pair or trio but family groups can work.

Keeping primates is ALOT of work!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Some have the urge to breed and leave groups to get partner.
Some are quite happy to remain helpers.
They dont get to an age that mum kicks them out.
Bro n sis will always remain that way.
Its learned from parents.
But a simple thing like moving enclosure can leed to them breeding.
Wouldnt encourage two males.
Silly things can make them fight.
But thats just my experiances and my opinion.


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys I'm hoping to get a pair in September my uncle is breeding his so I was wondering if I would be able to get a pair from him instead of going on a manhunt for a breeder that would sell me a single marm so I could have an unrelated pair


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

What do you plan to keep them in?


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

) ERM I'm building a homemade steel cage Don't know my dimentions yet but should be good and an outdoor circular enclosure for the summer what's your views on xl macaw parrot cages not they tiny thing I mean these cages are really big ?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

jambos reptiles said:


> ) ERM I'm building a homemade steel cage Don't know my dimentions yet but should be good and an outdoor circular enclosure for the summer what's your views on xl macaw parrot cages not they tiny thing I mean these cages are really big ?


I like the cuprinol advert.
Does what it says on the tin.
Xl mcaw cage is for mcaws and not monkeys.
And i wouldnt like to be caged and only let outside in the summer.
We have over 50 small primates.
With outside access every day.
Rain hail or sunshine.
But again thats my opinion.
Can you not get advice from your uncle thats going to breed his
Inside heated enclosure
With all year outside access .
Please dont take personal.
But i guess we are a bit passionate about monkeys.

Hate the word cage..lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Stickytoes said:


> If they were with their mother and father they wouldn't for a while, as only the dominant pair tend to breed; however, after a few years they would be kicked out of the group to prevent inbreeding..
> It's better to have an unrelated pair or trio but family groups can work.
> 
> Keeping primates is ALOT of work!


Unrellated trio?
Disaster.


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> I like the cuprinol advert.
> Does what it says on the tin.
> Xl mcaw cage is for mcaws and not monkeys.
> And i wouldnt like to be caged and only let outside in the summer.
> ...


i totaly get where your comming from dude but i can asure you they wont only be out in the summer il have them out all the time they will only be in the outdoor enclosure in the summer/warm months lol due to haveing allot of rain/cold spells and snow in most of the winter months and i dont think they would like that very much haha i also need to know beccouse there so small when there babys do you think a hamster cage would be sutible to keep them in or would i need to make a homemade enclosure to keep them in when there small ?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

:lolsign:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

jambos reptiles said:


> i totaly get where your comming from dude but i can asure you they wont only be out in the summer il have them out all the time they will only be in the outdoor enclosure in the summer/warm months lol due to haveing allot of rain/cold spells and snow in most of the winter months and i dont think they would like that very much haha i also need to know beccouse there so small when there babys do you think a hamster cage would be sutible to keep them in or would i need to make a homemade enclosure to keep them in when there small ?


You will have them out all the time.
Just not out in there outdoor enclosure.
Your comment about a hamster cage is childish.
Ive probably been keeping them longer than youve been born.
But i will totally ignore you.
As you are obviously an expert
Scottish as well.
You are already painting the same cage kept house free running as most.
Just hope sspca get to you.
Wouldnt expect much else from a tough talking weegie.
Good luck with your endevours.
And god help the marms.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Also you shoulnt have them so small.
Should be with parents till learned to be monkeys.
Not with you.
Comments like this are so wrong.
Have you done any sort of research at all.
Think of the marms.
Not your dreams.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Im going to put this as diplomatically as I can..
Primates have an extended parental responsibility far longer than that of a cat, dog, etc - the babies need to learn a lot from their parents from vocalisations and body language to foraging for food. 
If you are unwilling or unable to provide an indoor/outdoor enclosure then you really shouldn't be considering getting primates. They cost an awful lot of money (and time) in feeding alone, not to mention the heating, the vet's bills, the enrichment and maintenance of their environment...
Please read this and have a serious think about what you're doing 
​http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/primate-cop.pdf
And don't forget failure to provide the five freedoms renders you liable to prosecution.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Your starting to make comprimises on their care needs without even owning one yet. If you have a roof on the enclosure and a removable wall on one side that would eliminate any issues when it rains. Although I'm starting to thik your just messing us about with the hamter cage thing... I'd love to see how your Uncle keps them :whistling2:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Please Jamie, just wait another couple of years....


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> You will have them out all the time.
> Just not out in there outdoor enclosure.
> Your comment about a hamster cage is childish.
> Ive probably been keeping them longer than youve been born.
> ...


Dude this is a forum to help people learn not to go judgeing people I'm trying to 
Learn just like you did a few years ago I'm finding it hard to find information on how to keep them when there young obisly I'm not going to put a tiny baby in a massive cage now I've been talking to Michale poggi I don't know if he is a reliable source of information or not but allot more help full than your being he says when there small to keep them in a cage about the size of a hamster cage - if I get my way I will
Have my garage to convert into a nice big marm enclosure with outdoor access.remember I'm just considering getting marms dude I'm trying to find all the info I can but I'm having trouble if you want to help could you please answer my question of what to keep them in when there small I'm just trying to find info out dude and I've been using allot of Michale poggis videos to help me as I don't own any primates I don't know if michale poggis is a reliable source of info that's why I'm trying to find more than one opinion


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> Im going to put this as diplomatically as I can..
> Primates have an extended parental responsibility far longer than that of a cat, dog, etc - the babies need to learn a lot from their parents from vocalisations and body language to foraging for food.
> If you are unwilling or unable to provide an indoor/outdoor enclosure then you really shouldn't be considering getting primates. They cost an awful lot of money (and time) in feeding alone, not to mention the heating, the vet's bills, the enrichment and maintenance of their environment...
> Please read this and have a serious think about what you're doing
> ...


Thanks for your help dude =)


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

As has been said, surely your uncle is the first person you would ask for advice as he obviously keeps them as he is breeding them.

Is his set up not quite how you would expect/happy with?


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Dude lol I've not spoke to him much as he lives in Ireland and hasent moved on much with technology haha he doesn't really know much about comps so when I go to see him il show you some picks of his setup


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

What about using the telephone?


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Its pretty expensive to call Ireland lol were going to try get him setup with Skype in a few weeks


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Caging Sizes for your Baby Marmoset Monkey - YouTube this is what I mean with the hamster cage size guys and also what did you keep your baby's in when they were little


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

But why would you be keeping a baby that small in the first place? At that age it should still be clinging to it's mother and slowly learning all the monkey behaviours. So no, you shouldn't keep a baby in a hamster cage. It should be kept in the adult's enclosure until it is ready to leave the troop.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> But why would you be keeping a baby that small in the first place? At that age it should still be clinging to it's mother *(or father) *and slowly learning all the monkey behaviours. So no, you shouldn't keep a baby in a hamster cage. It should be kept in the adult's enclosure until it is ready to leave the troop.


That is exactly what I was trying to say :2thumb:


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm just trying to learn right now dude from not having access to my uncle for info yet I've been watching Michale poggis videos and what he dose is he a reliable source of info ?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

jambos reptiles said:


> I'm just trying to learn right now dude from not having access to my uncle for info yet I've been watching Michale poggis videos and what he dose he must be a bad breeder then ?


Isn't he that american guy who keeps a puma or something in his back yard?
....off to google check!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well from the comments it looks like he is more than willing to sell lone marmosets for $3,000 a piece :bash: I had a look at his other videos and his breeding cages are barren and in my opinion very small so yes I would call him a "bad breeder".


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah its far from a back yard tho lol he has a massive park watch a few of his videos dude some things I don't agree with some I do like taking them away from there parents so young


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

jambos reptiles said:


> I'm just trying to learn right now dude from not having access to my uncle for info yet I've been watching Michale poggis videos and what he dose is he a reliable source of info ?


If that is how he advises keeping Marms, then he is not a reliable source.

Your biggest reliable source, certainly on this forum, will be Peter. Do not be offended by the tone of his replies (this is the internet after all), he only has the welfare of the primates at heart.

When it comes to primates, there is no such thing as compromise. You either have the time, space and knack to care for them, or you do not.
None of this, I'll put him in this cage for a few months while I build a decent enclosure, build the enclosure before receiving them.
No, I'll get a female/mate for him in a few months when I have the cash, get the cash for a troop first.

I hope you understand no one is aiming bad feeling towards you, it is just a highly emotive subject, and there are a hundred people a year coming here with the idea of keeping a single primate in a cage in the living room. So people get a bit exasperated and defensive.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd rather keep a hamster in a hamster cage and leave the baby marms where they should be. Unless you have to hand rear of course.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

jambos reptiles said:


> Yeah its far from a back yard tho lol he has a massive park watch a few of his videos dude some things I don't agree with some I do like taking them away from there parents so young


You may have miswritten that, but, did you say you agree with removing them from parents at a young age?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes it is, the guy is a complete :censor:

His 'breeding cages' Adult Breeding Cages for Marmoset Monkeys - YouTube

Unfortunately this sort of behaviour is commonplace in the states - babies pulled at four weeks of age and bottle- fed, then sold on singularly as pets. They are then destined to a life in a 'diaper' often dressed in dolly clothing for some despicable human's own entertainment.
UK animal welfare laws prohibit this sort of treatment, however it does go on. I just hope it doesn't get like it is over there :bash:

Seriously, if considering getting primates you must find a good mentor or at the very least get some work experience in a decent sanctuary. And for gods' sake stay off the American websites!!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know why anyone would take any advice from americans when it comes to exotic mammals.....they're mostly idiots. US sensibilities of husbandry are very different to ours, and quite often guiltlessly cruel. Please don't take any advice from american vids.....listen to Peter instead (he's a bit of an expert).


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol I ment to say I disagree there's quite allot of falls info out there and if peter would be willing to give me some info I would be grate full I know this is a touchy subject but all I'm asking for is some real info untill I can get in touch with my uncle


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

jambos reptiles said:


> Lol I ment to say I disagree there's quite allot of falls info out there and if peter would be willing to give me some info I would be grate full I know this is a touchy subject but all I'm asking for is some real info untill I can get in touch with my uncle


Well then eat some humble pie, apologise for not listening when he was taking the time to answer you civilly, and put all that hamster cage nonsense out of your head. Ok?


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> Yes it is, the guy is a complete :censor:
> 
> His 'breeding cages' Adult Breeding Cages for Marmoset Monkeys - YouTube
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info dude but we can't say the states don't take care of all there primates right there will be some good owners


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

jambos reptiles said:


> Lol I ment to say I disagree there's quite allot of falls info out there and if peter would be willing to give me some info I would be grate full I know this is a touchy subject but all I'm asking for is some real info untill I can get in touch with my uncle


Just forget whatever you've seen and read from the likes of Mr.Poggi and give yourself a good couple of years to do some solid (reliable) research and some work experience if you can. Get some money behind you and do things the RIGHT way from the very start. That's my advice anyway :whistling2:


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you know any primate forums ?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Jambo, may I ask how old you are? This is not to have a slating at you, but could be relevant to a further point I wish to make.

I think this raises a serious point though, either way.

I this day and age, when someone wants to know something, even just a basic glance, their first port of call is google.
I know from previous experience researching the topic, that there are very few, if any, decent British websites that offer out proper advice on the care of primates.
This, perhaps, is something that needs addressing. Would everyone agree?
Unless someone can point me in the right direction, I may stand corrected.


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

That is correct there is hardley any UK primate info on Google none to direct people wishing to get a primate in the right direction it would be a big help


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Tarron said:


> Jambo, may I ask how old you are? This is not to have a slating at you, but could be relevant to a further point I wish to make.
> 
> I think this raises a serious point though, either way.
> 
> ...


Tarron, the only document I know of is the DEFRA Code I posted earlier. Yes, it does need addressing - the law isn't likely to change any time soon and countless people will continue to rely on poor information...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

If you are willing to keep as monkeys.
Thrres info there.
Keeping as pets thrres mixed views.
There are various places on keeping in captivity.
Lots of case studies.
Lots to read but never came across an A-Z
Seems to be the ongoing pet prob.
They stink
They bite.
When they start this.
People give up.
Its a hobby with more heartache than joy.
And a hellava lot of dedication and hard work.
If anything is going to go wrong.
Its whilst your at work.
Or school etc.
Try going to heads of ayr
Or one of the othrr zoo parks.
They will talk to you.
Zoos will scowl..most of the time.


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheers dude well appreciated


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

*Late*

I am sorry this is a little late but I believe from experience trying to mix any calli is a masive mine field no matter what ratio (unless one male one female) not related in any way! and should not even be attempted unless you have multiple housing to remove any that needs to be..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

monstervivs said:


> I am sorry this is a little late but I believe from experience trying to mix any calli is a masive mine field no matter what ratio (unless one male one female) not related in any way! and should not even be attempted unless you have multiple housing to remove any that needs to be..


With exception of pygmys.
Bigger marms see them as no threat.
And the pygmys seem secure having the big boys about.
Have pics of geoff troop and pygmys together.
With dad geoff carrying his own baby and both pygmy babies.
But even with them i keep seperate.
Easier to monitor them.
But each to there own.


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> With exception of pygmys.
> Bigger marms see them as no threat.
> And the pygmys seem secure having the big boys about.
> Have pics of geoff troop and pygmys together.
> ...


Yes this is true, there exceptions but generally Marmostets should not be mixed with other mormosets as in the wild as they are gum feeders they do compete for the best trees. Marmosets do in the wild work along side tamerins. The pygmys do with emperors, the pygmys keep the sap flowing and the trade of is the pygmys pick up all the insects that the tamerins desterb when feeding on nector.
I have looked after pygmys with several species and never be a problem until group sizes increase.

Geoffroys carry babies, funny I've seen a pygmy carring twin emperors it was scared to move of the shelf. Actually I don't think it could


----------

